# Secondary Schools in Marbella Spain



## frankc_59 (Sep 25, 2009)

My 14 yr old son is moving to Marbella with his aunt and I need know what I need to do to register him in a public school..Can anyone help?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

frankc_59 said:


> My 14 yr old son is moving to Marbella with his aunt and I need know what I need to do to register him in a public school..Can anyone help?


I'm moving you to Spain. The locals only come down to the Lounge when they've drunk too much.

P.S. Most of them will be asleep at the moment. Don't expect a reply until they've slept it off.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm awake! - actually I've never been in thel ounge - must take a look

Welcome frankc_59

Firstly - is your son a fluent spanish speaker?

If not I would think very carefully about putting him into public/state school - it will take him a couple of years at his age to get up to speed with the language, so he won't stand much chance of graduating at 16, or moving on to Bachilerato - no idea what that would be in the US - but it's what they do here to gain Uni entrance


there is the option of private International school where they teach in English - but Marbella is a long way from me, so I can't help with specific schools, although I'm sure there are some


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'm awake! - actually I've never been in thel ounge - must take a look
> 
> Welcome frankc_59
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree, you do need to look hard at the international schools as opposed to state schools. 14 (year 10) is when the UK curriculum starts the coursework for GCSEs and that wont happen in a Spanish State school, so not only could he have major problems with the language if he isnt totally fluent in written and spoken Spanish, but the whole education system is geared totally differently (ie, maths is nothing like UK maths) and the chancesd are that a Spanish school will put him down a year or two to compensate if he has no experience of the Spanish system, so he could be in a class of 11yos??! 14 is possibly the worst age for changing schools/education systems/language etc.

Have a google at "schools in Marbella", see what you think, and anymore questions, just ask!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, I agree, you do need to look hard at the international schools as opposed to state schools. 14 (year 10) is when the UK curriculum starts the coursework for GCSEs and that wont happen in a Spanish State school, so not only could he have major problems with the language if he isnt totally fluent in written and spoken Spanish, but the whole education system is geared totally differently (ie, maths is nothing like UK maths) and the chancesd are that a Spanish school will put him down a year or two to compensate if he has no experience of the Spanish system, so he could be in a class of 11yos??! 14 is possibly the worst age for changing schools/education systems/language etc.
> 
> Have a google at "schools in Marbella", see what you think, and anymore questions, just ask!
> 
> Jo xxx


he's American jojo


but what you say still holds 


I'm thinking though that if he's in an area - he says 'san antonio' - if it's the Texas one there is probably a high spanish speaking population, so language might not be an issue


I don't know if there are any other issues though with holding a US passport as opposed to a European one

several years ago we met an American family here whose mother/grandmother was 'naturalised' spanish - they couldn't get permission to stay here beyond 90 days & couldn't get their kids into state school


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> he's American jojo


oh yes, well I wasnt awake when I first read the post LOL. I'd better think of something more appropriate to say! 

Altho having got a 14 year old son myself, I personally believe it is totally the wrong time to make any massive changes to his life! 14 is simply one of those ages (puberty begins AAAGGGHH!!) and however bright and confident they may be, it doesnt take a lot to steer them inadvertantly off course and its so hard to get them back on it again and so little time left until they're no longer eligible for free education!!

However, in answer to the OPs question, you need to google "schools in Marbella" establish which you think is nearest to where you son may be living and make contact with them




Jo xxx


----------



## frankc_59 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great information everyone..International School (english speaking) would be a preferfered choice. However I still need to know what types of documentation is needed to get him enrolled. As I mentioned I am staying behind and he will be staying with his aunt..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

frankc_59 said:


> Great information everyone..International School (english speaking) would be a preferfered choice. However I still need to know what types of documentation is needed to get him enrolled. As I mentioned I am staying behind and he will be staying with his aunt..


at a guess & from memory when mine were at international school


a letter from you stating that he can live with his aunt, passport, birth cert, school records, photos, medical records

bearing in mind though that they will all be private (fee-paying) they will probably all have their own requirements

if your sister lives here already she should ask around locally as to which have the best reputations

I googled 'international schools marbella' and it came up with tons


----------

